
The Education Myth - zbravo
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/education-economic-growth-by-ricardo-hausmann-2015-05
======
JSeymourATL
> This generation is too old for education to be its growth strategy. It needs
> a growth strategy that will make it more productive –

Rather than 'education', continuous learning is required to stay productive.
Ultimately however, individuals are responsible for their own productivity.

Peter Drucker wrote this subject in 1999 >
[http://agileconsortium.pbworks.com/w/file/fetch/70970029/kno...](http://agileconsortium.pbworks.com/w/file/fetch/70970029/knowledge_workers_the_biggest_challenge.pdf)

